# AOKP m5 question



## Ghub1 (Jun 7, 2011)

My wife has the inc2 and can't receive mms (mass text version) from iPhone users. Is this a known issue with aokp on the inc2 or is it fixable? Thanks

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## maurisyooo (Apr 21, 2012)

Known issue, use go sms to receive send mms

Sent from my Incredible 2 HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cowsquad (Dec 19, 2011)

Here is the fix http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/topic/24897-MMS-Fix-for-AOKP,CM9,-Gummy-and-any-other-ICS-based-2nd-init-Roms

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AOKPxFR3AK (Apr 9, 2012)

Blah

Sent from my ADR6350 using Xparent Pink Tapatalk 2


----------



## AOKPxFR3AK (Apr 9, 2012)

Blah

Sent from my ADR6350 using Xparent Pink Tapatalk 2


----------



## AOKPxFR3AK (Apr 9, 2012)

Blah

Sent from my ADR6350 using Xparent Pink Tapatalk 2


----------



## AOKPxFR3AK (Apr 9, 2012)

Blah

Sent from my ADR6350 using Xparent Pink Tapatalk 2


----------



## AOKPxFR3AK (Apr 9, 2012)

Blah

Sent from my ADR6350 using Xparent Pink Tapatalk 2


----------



## AOKPxFR3AK (Apr 9, 2012)

Blah

Sent from my ADR6350 using Xparent Pink Tapatalk 2


----------



## AOKPxFR3AK (Apr 9, 2012)

Blah

Sent from my ADR6350 using Xparent Pink Tapatalk 2


----------

